# [Oblivion] Silberkanne



## Ufuk (21. Mai 2006)

wo zur hölle finde ich eine Silberkanne

4silbergläser hab ich schon...

*Fehlte das Spiel in der Überschrift und geSHIFT hat es da auch*....


----------



## ziegenbock (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: SILBERKANNE*



			
				Ufuk am 21.05.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wo zur hölle finde ich eine Silberkanne
> 
> 4silbergläser hab ich schon...



wenn du den spieltitel in die überschrift mit reinschreibst, bekommst du mit sicherheit eher eine antwort.

ich nehme an, du meinst oblivion. brauchst du die für einen quest? wenn ja, schreib mal für welchen. vielleicht kann dir dann jemand helfen.


----------



## herrgros (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: SILBERKANNE*



			
				Ufuk am 21.05.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wo zur hölle finde ich eine Silberkanne
> 
> 4silbergläser hab ich schon...



Die kannste entweder kaufen oder stehlen. Ich hab einfach alle gläser u. Kannen geklaut, ob silber oder nicht. Mit der graufuchsmaske ist es ganz schön praktisch.


----------



## kingston (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: SILBERKANNE*

Das ist für die Quest in der Roxy Herberge stimmts? Es gibt keine Silberkanne. In wirklichkeit ist ein Silberkrug gemeint. Ich hab meinen in Anvil am Hafen beim Händler gekauft. Der hat jede Menge Silbersachen. Ist wieder mal so ein blöder Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## Kaeksch (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: SILBERKANNE*



			
				kingston am 22.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist für die Quest in der Roxy Herberge stimmts? Es gibt keine Silberkanne. In wirklichkeit ist ein Silberkrug gemeint. Ich hab meinen in Anvil am Hafen beim Händler gekauft. Der hat jede Menge Silbersachen. Ist wieder mal so ein blöder Übersetzungsfehler.



 
Sicher? Mir is so als wenn ich die Silberkanne im Gepäck hatte.


----------



## Ufuk (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: SILBERKANNE*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAaa


und ich such wie irre das halbe land nach silberkannen ab  haha

meine fresse
am ende hatte ich mehr silber als das ganz europa hehe


naja danke ich versuchs mal...wenns ned klappt dann töte ich den typen


----------

